# Re: Avatar; and now locked (wisely) post on TT forum



## leerjwd (Sep 4, 2005)

LoTTie said:


> I could shoot this response down in flames but I really can't be bothered!


But you didn't. Which means you accept the point, all be it reservedly.

Waks point's are sound, but....

>can you get his approval of the picture?
I wouldn't ask him, I try not to speak to him or see him, which has worked ok for about 18 months (give or take). His daughter moved out as he is a complete, well.... not wonderful, similarly his other daughter see's him rarely now she's old enough to choose not to, their mother (a lovely person) left him years ago. My point on that is, he commands no respect from me - I don't actually care what he thinks.

>does he like to see his daughter with a dildo in hand?
I don't know, thre are some odd people out there, but again, he can close his eyes if confronted by such a horrid image - it's not like she was using it, it is "mildly" suggestive. imo. but, obviously we dont all have the same opinions - which is good. and bad.

>would he consider that an evolution of moral acceptance that he should take?
I'd guess so. He pretty much told her that it is ok to go out and sleep around to "experience" life and it's ok to take drugs as it's part of life and learning and experiencing....She didn't fortunately.

>imagine you have a child would your parental evolution allow you to accept them seeing this type of image? or indeed you seeing your child in this type of image? 
To be fair, while most parents wouldn't like to think about it, their daughters (and sons) do/will partake in acts of terrible sexual things. Times have changed, badly I would offer, but i'm not persoonally bothered by a bit of pron - it's one of the worlds biggest earners.

I have chosen NOT to have children as I do not believe the world is currently a place to bring a child up in. It is impossible to offer safety and security. That is my choice. Others choose to have children, good on them.

I'd agree also that you wouldn't want a dildo popping up at the cinema, I guess. But, how about the durex adverts, how about the "almst" naked adverts for shower gell, or whatever....

Sex and nudity is nw an accepted part of life in the uk. moreso in some other countries (which probably have less teenage unwanted pregnancy too). We are prudish as a nation, but are slowly changing.

>Next time someone is eager to buy something in their working day , has a problem , needs advice quickly, which may include your self on occasion, part of the forums success comes from having comfort that you may get some help quickly.

>My point about the viewing from work remains. I do not believe those images would have on their own been diametricly opposed to anyones electronic media policy - however, viewing the forum in general with works equipment (and probably) in works time. I agree also that I do view from work, however my employer allows personal use of the internet (as long as it is in break times or with permission).

>Personally its up to the forum owner to decide how the forum should evolve, my points above are simply my view on how it could go.
I'm not sure that is how a forum is designed, it would be a bit narrow minded to steer a forum in the way you as an individual having set it up wanted. Really, it would be better to let it evolve as the people wanted it to that utilise it.

I have again had representation as a PM to NOT change my avatar (though have already changed it to something more seasonal). I can't please everyone.

So, to all those who I mortally offended I am sorry (really), though I REALLY think you should have more important things to complain about in your lives rather than a small "fun" image I chose to use (and got good feedback for). Please do not hesitate to moan to a moderator again if something offends, but please also bear in mind the policy on the site. I didn't take it up with the moderator who told me to change the picture, but I am however surprised it was deemed to contravene by being against forum rules for publishing sexual content - but that's what moderators are for. It is there opinion that counts, though clearly, as a moderator had posted on the thread and NOT mentioned it, it wasn't a problem until the person complained.

I can't actually find the policy on sexual content and I have looked relatively well (proly not well enough though). Though I still fail to see how just holding a device sold as a "massager" can be portrayed as sexual - unless the viewrs have dirty minds :lol:

It also seems a bit odd to be complaining that people could just pop in and be confronted by such images - similarly they could just pop into the flame forum and be confronted with stories about "cum guzzling whores". Granted it says WARNING - Bad Language in proliferation!, maybe the other forums could say "WARNING - possible mildly lewd tiny images"

Maybe a way forward would be to HAVE to have registered before viewing, not just posting.

Anyway, lets hope that ends the "thread" - I did suggest the moderator could have removed it.

I don't actually think I am a bad person for the images I had. I do think that censorship is though. It's a bit draconian.

I have chosen to change the avatar as I was directed to by the moderator AND I wish to remain an active member of this forum.

Please refrain from commenting on my pictures in future on the boards, this will stop long verbiage like this, just PM me.

Merry Xmas


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Well having not seen the other pictures I can't really comment.

However, the fact you've gone to the effort to type this post out tells me you're just after a bit of attention.

Diddums.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Wierd guy, just saw the other thread in the General forum, the thread was locked at your request, then you start this one?

Do you actually own a TT or are you here to stir some trouble? :lol:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> then you start this one?


I'm guessing a moderator maybe cut off the end of the main thread, and posted it here as a new thread (due to language etc), as if people want to continue the "discussion" it's more appropriate for this board.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > then you start this one?
> ...


Nope, there was no moderator intevention with this thread starting. For some reason leerjwd has started this purely by himself. :?


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Bizarre.

You lock the thread in the other forum. Good call. Then start again! :?

Oh well, you did decide to post...and this is the Flame Room...

I fail to see how the fact I can't be bothered to respond to your vague meanderings full of half made arguments that aren't located in any fact or any thought through analysis actually means that I accept your points! (albeit reservedly as you kindly allow!). Thats a weird logic I have to say.

Actually, I didn't find your avs offensive, pretty tacky I have to say but thats my view related to my personal standards and preferences and may vary from person to person, and actually not quite the thing for a TT forum that people browse all over the place. But thats the point thats been made before. What I have found immensely more offensive and irritating are your responses and condescending comments to a variety of folk here, including me e.g "keep up".......I would suggest you stop seeking attention (through your posts and avs) and use the great resourses and people on this forum for something vaguely useful.

Right 'nuff said from me. :?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I had nothing against your avatar, just think its unsuitable for a car forum.

Also I don't know about you but I prefer not to post photos of my girl semi-nakey on public forums, doesn't matter how good looking she is.

If you want to post naked photos of your "girlfriend" then go post it on a forum where perves exchange photos of woman, probably more suitable.

As for the work issue, and people viewing the forum... I run my own business, have staff and I've never made an issue of it, as long as they aren't taking the piss they can view forums and do their online shopping, I don't mind. You'll find in business if you treat your employees like shit, you, they won't really like you much, anyhow its clear from your two posts that you have no expirience in managing people!

I don't know what you were trying to prove but your not gaining "man points" and as you can see it doesn't really impress the majority readers on the forum, surely if she is your girlfriend you get to see her whenever you want, did you need a small photo on the net to remind you?

Question, how did your girlfriend react to the pic being online, if she came on the forum and had issues with your TT spending then surely she would have noticed the pic?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Should I remove my sig pic? I am only wearing a bikini (as I'm snorkling in the sea) is this offensive?
I haven't had any complaints but if it is upsetting folk just say and I'll remove it.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> Should I remove my sig pic? I am only wearing a bikini (as I'm snorkling in the sea) is this offensive?
> I haven't had any complaints but if it is upsetting folk just say and I'll remove it.


Its okay all we can see it your butt


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> I had nothing against your avatar, just think its unsuitable for a car forum.
> 
> Also I don't know about you but I prefer not to post photos of my girl semi-nakey on public forums, doesn't matter how good looking she is.
> 
> ...


said him with the motobike :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

okay mate.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm sure leerjwd didn't set out to deliberately offend anyone with his avatar. He obviously thought it was a bit of fun.

However, when it was pointed out that some peeps didn't think it was appropriate, I think he should have accepted this gracefully, and quietly withdrawn it, thus avoiding this on going saga.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> Should I remove my sig pic? I am only wearing a bikini (as I'm snorkling in the sea) is this offensive?
> I haven't had any complaints but if it is upsetting folk just say and I'll remove it.


No!!!!! the blue sea brghtens up my day

Now could someone please tell me the short version of this after the last flame about the pm that got abit off topic and ended with a pic of a guy bent over showing his balls ( going to haunt me for a long time ). i cant be assed to read through all the posts on this one aswell.


----------



## leerjwd (Sep 4, 2005)

hmmmm, think there will be more of a response this week when i have time from work.

but....

r1 - no need for attention, I just think what i think. Did you see the avatar ? did it offend you ? if not - don't comment, you arent commenting on something you have knowledge about. if you did, was it worth a complaint ? SHouldn't r1 really be R1 ? I don't need attention, well, not really....or often.....

dj c225 - i DID NOT ask for the thread to be locked. I said maybe a mod should remove it. but it wasn't. I was preparing a response while it was locked, so just copied it here (as this is the place for flames - seemed sensible). Oh, yes, I do own a TT, well, I think I do, maybe I went to the trouble of doing a sig pic and a sig, but I am so twisted I don't really have one. Maybe you could test me....ask me a 225 question. Oh, no, don't, maybe my TT is nicer than yours, or faster, or newer, or older, or has a nicer woman in the shotgun seat....or, i dont care and yes I have a TT....duh - tard. this is all about the cars, not the avatars.....

neil1003 - I copied the thread here, not the mod (they locked it - kmpowell) I just realised it was the right place for it as it "progressed".

I know kmpowell was not picking on me, it was from a request.

LoTTie - I didn't lock the thread kmpowell did. Sorry - ur wrong.

dj c225 (again) - she was flattered by pics, most blokes (or women) don't feel able to post pics of their partners, not sure why, seems they are prouder of their cars/bikes/kids...no idea why. I've never had any problems saying I have a good looking and nice bodied girlfriend. I think it's a plus, you peeps seem to think its bad and I shouldn't. But then again, I mentioned in the last post....how many people post pics that are FAR FAR worse but haven't been picked up one. Clearly it IS down to jealous individuals. Or prudes. Or people with nothing worse to complain about (who should be thankfull).

Lisa. - no, but i'm surprise no one has complained about it !!!!!!

dj c225 (again 2) - hypocrite

aidb - I just wanted t know why it was "inappropriate" and to be fair, no one has offered a decent explanation - there was no nudity, it was mildly suggestive. AND, I DID remove it ! but the saga contimued. sorry if sticking up for myslef is wrong ! But, then again, I do that for people for a living !


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

leerjwd said:


> hmmmm, think there will be more of a response this week when i have time from work.
> 
> but....
> 
> ...


I love it  keep it up. especualy bollocking dj_c225 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

leerjwd - I've tried to help you on this one and IM you sensible advise about letting things lie and letting it all die down, but you seem determined to carry this on for some reason. From past experience I will tell you that you are about to run into huge headaches this week when some of the regulars get hold of this thread and start giving their opinions!

On your head be it, but IIWY i would take the advice and back down gracefully! :?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Funny thread - i'm sure it'll all clam down when Top Gear comes on...


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Brilliant, this is filling in that dull hour before Top Gear..... 

keep going Leer....would you like a spade...you might need it this week.......... :roll: ( to keep digging, just in case that one passes you by as well!!!.....)


----------



## JohnDonovan (Jul 13, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Should I remove my sig pic? I am only wearing a bikini (as I'm snorkling in the sea) is this offensive?
> ...


...and such a lovely butt too! :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

LoTTie said:


> Brilliant, this is filling in that dull hour before Top Gear.....
> 
> keep going Leer....would you like a spade...you might need it this week.......... :roll: ( to keep digging, just in case that one passes you by as well!!!.....)


LoTTie i thought you would be watching heartbeat :lol: like me :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> I love it  keep it up. especualy bollocking dj_c225 :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hmm another twat that can't let go :roll: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Pistols at dawn!!!!










Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

It's the Magic Roundabout


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

OK, lets not be too hard on leerjwd. He's removed the avarta and OK maybe he is digging a hole let's not bury him. This does not help the cause for free speech (well almost free) or expressing opinions (you can choose to agree or disagree with). We have seen some pretty focused 'discussions' recently on the fourm i.e. j600 and this has resulted in some members disappearing and I think ultimately loosing some of the diverstiy that some of the threads (away from the main forum) provide and the varied opinions and good laughs.

There's nothing like a good open 'dibate' when I have read all the boring mod threads day after day (await incoming!).

Just an opinion........ [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## TTR430BHP (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't see what all the fuss is about, let the guy use whatever he wants as an avatar. I personally wouldn't want to post saucy pics of my misses on the net for all the sicko's and pervs to wank over, but hey its his choice, let him do what he wants.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Just leave it! I thought your avatar was a bit unusual for this forum, however, quite nice eye candy and all that. Now you've been asked to change it and you have - end of story. Life's too short for this kind of thing...


----------



## leerjwd (Sep 4, 2005)

kmpowell - I continued as I don't like being oppressed when others are not. I also like to be given a valid reason when being asked to do something. Simple as that.



GW1970 said:


> Just leave it! I thought your avatar was a bit unusual for this forum, however, quite nice eye candy and all that. Now you've been asked to change it and you have - end of story. Life's too short for this kind of thing...


I think you are right. That was also my point, lifes too short to complain to a mod about something so trivial as a "saucy" avatar, but clearly some people have nothing better to do I shall post no more on the subject. Not even if provoked.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Without tarring everyone with the same brush, there is a fair amount of hypocrisy at work here...

Without singling anyone out, one member actively against the alleged "rude" avatar started a thread in the girlie room specifically to ask the ladies to post pictures of themselves... *shrug*. Of course the request may have been purely innocent, but common sense leaves it open to question...

Kev Powell himself sported an avatar which the general forum viewing public frowned upon - and whilst it might not have crossed any major boundaries, there was general agreement that the moderators should be "whiter than white". Even so, he put up a fight before removing it... :lol:

I take the comments about "adult friendly" and "work friendly" seriously, as I do browse the forum occasionally during work time myself. Avatars, by their definition, are seen in EVERY room (not just the flame room) - but lets face it, the object in question was barely visible and little more than suggestive. Had it been a picture of graphic sexual nature, I could understand some of the outcry - but I fear you all are too like me. Sometimes you don't have anything better to do that start an argument for no reason.

At least I'm not alone. Perhaps the TT Forum could sponsor some counselling? :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jampott said:


> I do browse the forum occasionally during work time myself.


 :roll: :lol:


----------



## TTR430BHP (Jul 8, 2004)

jampott said:


> Without tarring everyone with the same brush, there is a fair amount of hypocrisy at work here...
> 
> Without singling anyone out, one member actively against the alleged "rude" avatar started a thread in the girlie room specifically to ask the ladies to post pictures of themselves... *shrug*. Of course the request may have been purely innocent, but common sense leaves it open to question...
> 
> ...


lol, well put


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

jampott said:


> Without singling anyone out, one member actively against the alleged "rude" avatar started a thread in the girlie room specifically to ask the ladies to post pictures of themselves... *shrug*. Of course the request may have been purely innocent, but common sense leaves it open to question...


Oh come on Tim,

The post in the ladies room was a joke, no lady would post a naked picture and nobody expected them to. I wasn't actively against the avatar, just said it was inapropriate and my views.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Without singling anyone out, one member actively against the alleged "rude" avatar started a thread in the girlie room specifically to ask the ladies to post pictures of themselves... *shrug*. Of course the request may have been purely innocent, but common sense leaves it open to question...
> ...


Joke or otherwise, I'm not sure you can ask the ladies to post naked photos of themselves on one day, and complain about seeing a suggestive picture on another!

I wonder if any Powder Room attendees were offended by you asking to see photos of them naked?


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

jampott said:


> Without tarring everyone with the same brush, there is a fair amount of hypocrisy at work here...
> 
> Without singling anyone out, one member actively against the alleged "rude" avatar started a thread in the girlie room specifically to ask the ladies to post pictures of themselves... *shrug*. Of course the request may have been purely innocent, but common sense leaves it open to question...
> 
> ...


Hear! hear!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

jampott said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Personally I don't mind the naked pics, I'm young and still very horny, if the guy would post a whole albumn with large pics I wouldn't say no :lol:

As for the powder room, surely my jokey and cheeky tone was enough to say I wasn't being serious. The fact that others including the girls continued the joke theme was enough to say it wasn't offensive, and if it was I am sure they would have mentioned it.

Chill out dude.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Tim, read my post again, it clearly shows that I am not against the avatar, just looking out for others interests, and my views of the subject of posting ones partner on the net. :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> Tim, read my post again, it clearly shows that I am not against the avatar, just looking out for others interests, and my views of the subject of posting ones partner on the net. :?


If his girlfriend is up for it, then why not?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

jampott said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Tim, read my post again, it clearly shows that I am not against the avatar, just looking out for others interests, and my views of the subject of posting ones partner on the net. :?
> ...


Fair enough, a point you can't really argue.

Lets leave it there buddy, have good day mate.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Tim, read my post again, it clearly shows that I am not against the avatar, just looking out for others interests, and my views of the subject of posting ones partner on the net. :?
> ...


What does that mean? :? I think I'll find another pic for my sig pic, I don't think you realised what that could be implying :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


It means, "if his girlfriend is happy to have that picture of her on the forum / internet / whatever." - ie if he has her permission (NOT the permission of her Dad, as Wak suggested might be more appropriate).


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Please couls someone put up a link to this bloody Avatar, i've been busy all weekend & have obviously missed something worth seeing.

If that fails, please email it to me via my Forum email addie. I hate to feel i've missed out :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> Please couls someone put up a link to this bloody Avatar, i've been busy all weekend & have obviously missed something worth seeing.
> 
> If that fails, please email it to me via my Forum email addie. I hate to feel i've missed out :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Dull thread.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Please couls someone put up a link to this bloody Avatar, i've been busy all weekend & have obviously missed something worth seeing.
> 
> If that fails, please email it to me via my Forum email addie. I hate to feel i've missed out :lol:


Check your email.

Rogue


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Without tarring everyone with the same brush, there is a fair amount of hypocrisy at work here...
> 
> Kev Powell himself sported an avatar which the general forum viewing public frowned upon - and whilst it might not have crossed any major boundaries, there was general agreement that the moderators should be "whiter than white". Even so, he put up a fight before removing it... :lol:


Tim, the avatar didn't really bother me, but it bothered lots of people who IM'd me. I then therfore asked him to remove it. I also suggested to him that it would be best to back down his arguments to save this sort of thread flaring up. Not at any time have i acted against leerjwd's wishes, i simply went along with his requests and gave him a bit of freindly advice.

Also.... I didn't put up a fight when mine came under 'question' from Vlastan and mighTTy TTee, i just chose to ignore 2 idiots out to cause trouble. This has been backed up recently when I have noticed another avatar appear with EXACTLY the same gesture as mine did, and one of those people who was SO 'offended' by my avatar has posted in reply to the guy with the avatar!

So no hypocrisy from my part


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Rogue said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Please couls someone put up a link to this bloody Avatar, i've been busy all weekend & have obviously missed something worth seeing.
> ...


Cheers.

So glad i'm now in the know. Kinda amusing in a dirty way  :lol:


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Well someone send it to me as well then - I always miss out on the good stuff (damn pistonheads and their sig & avatar less world)

Dave


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Well after reading both threads concerning this poxy avatar I must say although it doesn't bother me personally whether some tart wants to get out her front monkeys or worse (I don't let the kids on the Internet without my supervision) I can see why it might bother others after all the forum is going down hill faster than George Bests chances of having a beer this weekend :lol:

But really leerjwd you do come across as total cock [smiley=freak.gif] I mean lets face it if someone wants to look at either "mildly saucy" or full on pornagraphic images then the internet does have a few sites that would be more suitable than this one, yours wasn't particulary offensive but also i dont really want to see a picture of some bint holding her lady pleaser whilst gawping at me in a supposedly sexy way either :? I have come on here to see if there is any interesting car info to be had, but increasingly all there seems to be is total drivel about everthing but cars :roll:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

I missed this whole kaffufle <sp> again! :wink: I really must remember to log in straight away so I can view the flame room forum :lol:

btw......Lisa....your new av pic disgusts me :wink: ....we can see straight down your top from that angle :roll:

Dave 8)


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

DW225 said:


> kaffufle <sp>


Is there a correct spelling for that word?


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> DW225 said:
> 
> 
> > kaffufle <sp>
> ...


Yes *Ker*fuffle


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Really not sure m8...... :?

Answers on a postcard to "Kaffufle Competition, TT Flame Room Forum, PO box......." :lol:

Dave 8)


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

It bloody well is kerfuffle too - I never realised it was a 'proper' word and had a proper spelling. Now I've gone and typed it into Goolge and there's all bloody sorts come back :lol: :wink:


----------

